# What is your Reverse Light set up?



## AlaskaPlowin (Nov 11, 2005)

My '99 Super Duty has fairly dark windows and I'm looking to augment my reverse light visibility.










I'm looking for something that's not intrusive to the look of the truck, but still yields decent light.

I don't want anything on top of my bumper... and anything that extends below needs to be low profile.

Anyway... just looking for some ideas. Pictures would be great also if ya got 'em.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

I've got 2 cheap small driving lights from walmart 55watters. I welded the brackets to my hitch. The lights are nice and bright and small and out of the way.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

I think I got the idea from someone here. I mounted a tractor light to a raised ball mount which goes in my hitch. I wired it to a trailer plug, using the backup light and ground and just plug it in my plug on the truck. I haven't plowed with it yet, but it adds a lot of light.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

tawilson said:


> I think I got the idea from someone here. I mounted a tractor light to a raised ball mount which goes in my hitch. I wired it to a trailer plug, using the backup light and ground and just plug it in my plug on the truck. I haven't plowed with it yet, but it adds a lot of light.


that's an awesome idea! I'm pretty sure I have a reverse wire in one of my trailer plugs, even though my trailer doesn't have backup lights (yet). I think I may try this myself.


----------



## deh8255 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Backup lights*

I did the same thing Mowerpan did. I put 2 55W baja/tractor lights under the rear bumper. Mine are rectangle though. You can get them at Walmart or Autozone for about $20 for the pair. I angle them out a little. They work great and look good too.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

If you have the Bargman 7 pin plug, it should be the center connector.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

2 rubber tractor 35 watt lights mounted under the rear bumper, one on either side of the frame hitch. Plenty o light and alot more durble than a plastic housed driving light.


----------



## Scott R (Oct 18, 2005)

AK Plow
If you run out of ideas and decide you will consider installing some light under the bumper, take a run over to Six Robblees, they have some great rubber housing flod or spot lights, that only cost about 12 bucks each, I have 4 of them on my old plow truck shinning back, and I use two of them on my daily driver for reverse lights. Ive had these for over 10 years, never replaced a blub, (sealed lamps)


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

www.whitenight.com


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

I have two round lights mounted on either side of a back rack. Works well but if I did it again I would put them further back to provide even more light where I want it. A 3 way switch inside the truck provides 3 options: Aux lights work with regular reverse lights, aux lights on or aux lights off (independently).


----------



## wagonman76 (Jan 31, 2005)

For mine I replaced the backup bulbs with 55 watt halogen bulbs. Bought them from JC Whitney back in about 1998 and theyre still shining bright. Theyre a considerable improvement over standard 1156s. But Ive got larger backup lenses than the tiny squares that many pickups have.

For yours Im really liking a lot of the ideas being posted here. Id go with some sort of rugged rubber housed lamp. That way you wont trash them or throw them way out of aim the first time you back into a snowbank.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I have 2 huge flood lights mounted to the spreader on the Dodge. They plug into a separate trailer connector which is wired to a switch on my switch panel.


----------



## Kevo98 (Jan 20, 2004)

PIAA makes a nice setup. It is 2 55watt (i believe) lights with a 3 way switch that comes with all the wiring lights and switch, ready to go which runs approx $149-$169. The switch has an "off", "on" and "auto" position. Off and on is obvious, auto goes on only when you put the truck in reverse. I have a 2005 F250 and a 1998 Dodge ram and have them set up on both trucks. On the Ford, I mounted them right to the hitch, on the back side just below the bumper using hose clamps. I did this in a pinch temporarily and it turned out that it worked so well that I left it like that permanently. They are protected from road debris because they are behind the hitch framework but are not exactly foolproof from backing into snowbanks etc. I too have tinted windows on the truck(s) and feel this setup works very well. I will try to take a photo and post it so you can see how it looks.
Kev


----------



## Kevo98 (Jan 20, 2004)

Lets try these photos. Sorry about the quality. I tool them at night.
Kev


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm with NEPSJay, www.whitenight.com.

Just got my first set from www.Sears.com, free shipping now through the end of the month, or a rebate anyways.

I got the set without being able to run a hitch into it, because all of my trailers are 14k rated, and I didn't feel like possibly having to drill a new hole for the hitch pin.

As far as light, the first night I had them, I was backing out onto my road, looking in the mirrors, and I was waiting for, what I thought was a car coming down the road.

I kept thinking to myself, sheesh, they sure are driving down the road slow, as I was watching out my driver's mirror, thinking the car was coming down the road from the passenger's side.

Then I finally looked out the passenger's side, and seen there was no car there, then realized it was the new lights lighting up the road that much.

I went to my plow dealer and was talking to him about them, and he's going to order in a bunch of sets and get me another set as his cost for turning him on to them.

Then while I was there, 3 other plow guys came in and seen mine on the back of my truck, and want each want a set.

They're sent with a wire harness that you're supposed to splice into your trailer harness, but I bought a new 7 way plug and wired it into that, so now when I want to take them off, I just pull the hitch pin and unplug them like a trailer plug.

This way if I'm not plowing, I just pull the set off.


----------

